# Karten vom Saarland und Umgebung



## Cube-Andy (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche ne anständige Karte fürs Saarland zur Tourenplanung auf der Waldwege eingezeichnet sind.

Könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen. 

Gibts vielleicht ne Internetseite speziell für Biketouren? Software?

Ach so, habe die Karte Nr. 19 vom ADFC. Die ist sehr bescheiden. Schlechter Maßstab und keine Waldwege.....


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. August 2008)

Also ich bin mit Magic Maps ganz zufrieden.

http://www.magicmaps.de/produktinfo/software/das-interaktive-kartenwerk-3d.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-Andy (8. August 2008)

Kenn ich, aber 50 EUR für die Version Saarland sind mir da zuviel. Zumindest ohne eine Testversion mal gesehen zu haben.


----------



## crazyeddie (8. August 2008)

also ich les da 30 euro. ich glaub das investier ich demnächst mal.


----------



## heikomarx (9. August 2008)

http://www.gps-tour.info/ oder auch gut http://www.bikemap.net/

Auch ja von Magicmaps gibt es auch ein Demo
http://www.magicmaps.de/service/demoversionen.html


----------



## Cube-Andy (9. August 2008)

Klasse, die Demoversion hab ich auf der Seite zuerst gar nicht entdeckt. 

Also 50 Eur für den Tour-Explorer oder alternativ 30 EUR für das Kartenmaterial. Hab jetzt die Software noch nicht verglichen, werde aber gleich mal schauen. Habe mir gerade beide Testversionen geladen.

@[email protected]:
Muss nochmal nachhaken, sind auch Waldwege vom Saarland verfügbar?


----------



## heikomarx (9. August 2008)

http://www.magicmaps.de/produktinfo/software/das-interaktive-kartenwerk-3d.html
habe ich auch

ganz wichtig Maßstab 1:25000 kein 1:50000 ist zu ungenau


----------



## Cube-Andy (9. August 2008)

ja der liebe Maßstab. Hab ne Karte vom ADFC. Maßstab 1:150.000 - die kannste in die Tonne treten.

Kannst du mit der Software bspw. auch die MTB Rundkurse im RAum St. Wendel planen?

Mir gehts primär darum im saarländischen Wald neue Strecken zu finden. Fahre z.Zt. überwiegend im Raum Nohfelden/Neubrügge/Türkismühle und Urwald Saarbrücken/Holz.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (9. August 2008)

Ich hab die magicmaps im maßstab 1:25.000 und da sind so ziemlich alle waldwege auch die kleinen drin.

gruß tilo


----------



## Cube-Andy (9. August 2008)

Das hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an. 
Jetzt muss ich aber dennoch nachhaken. Hast du den Tourexplorer für 50 EUR oder das Interaktive Kartenwerk für 30 EUR (http://www.magicmaps.de/shop/produktliste/kategorie/deutschland.html)


----------



## Laktatbolzen (9. August 2008)

Ich hab das Interaktive Kartenwerk, zum vergleich hab ich noch Garmin Mapsource
dort sind aber nicht so viele wege drin wie bei Magicmaps.
Der Nachteil von Magicmaps ist das man sie leider nicht auf ein garmin gerät mit topo karten aufspielen kann.

gruß tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (10. August 2008)

Jungs das Problem an dem ganzen Kartenmaterial ist doch das die meisten Trails gar nicht auf eine Karte verzeichnet sind, die findest du nur wenn sich jemand auskennt, deshalb schließt man sich am besten an den Örtlichen MTB Gruppen an.


----------



## Cube-Andy (11. August 2008)

Erstmal Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps. Habe mir jetzt die Karten von Magicmaps gekauft. 

Danke an Heiko für die zahlreichen Screenshots. Damit konnte ich mir ein besseres Bild von der Software machen.

@ch666666:
Trails hin oder her. Für familien- und anfängerfreundliche Touren zu planen ist die Software in jedem Fall geeignet.


----------



## rofl0r (11. August 2008)

Aloha,

also du schreibst ja auch *und Umgebung*. Fuer den Saar-Hunsrueck Park gibt es prima Wanderkarten auf denen auch Radwege verzeichnet sind. Die Dinger bekommt man z.b. in Hermeskeil oder Kell in der Touristinfo oder der VB. Selbstverstaendlich ist da auch die Abschnitte vom Saar-Hunsrueck-Steig bei.
Guck halt mal z.b. da: 

http://www.rad-aktiv-routen.de/aktiv/radaktivrouten/default.aspx

oder da:

http://www.hochwald-ferienland.de/info_karten.htm#

hab da ne aeltere und finde die wirklich gut


----------



## BiMa (13. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den 1:25000 Karten des Landesamtes für Kataster-,Vermessung- und Kartenwesen gemacht.
Schau mal unter

http://www.saarland.de/kataster_vermessung_karten.htm

nach.
Die dort angebotenen Karten sind sehr genau, dort ist fast jeder Singletrail eingezeichnet. Sie werden auch digital angeboten.
Für uns im Grenzgebiet zu Frankreich sind auch die 1:25000 Karten des IGN interessant, die auch sehr genau sind.
Diese kannst Du in Frankreich in jeder Buchhndlung kaufen.

Gruß

BiMa


----------

